
DNA Sheds Light On Settlement of Pacific - IntronExon
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43265137
======
zombieprocesses
Interesting. Would be great to see what DNA can teach us about migrations
within africa, out of africa, in asia and even americas ( though this might be
difficult considering the genocide of the natives ).

This information could be a tremendous help in the study of history especially
for regions and times where written history isn't readily available. It can
provide some history to "pre-history". Where our ancestors came from, where
they went and even perhaps why.

